
The shortcomings of HTML5 - toni
http://rebuildingtheweb.com/en/html5-shortcomings/
======
blaix
I had to stop reading when I got to the ridiculous header example. A poorly
set up header hierarchy is used to show why the new way is more complicate?
The new way is much more flexible when used properly. If it is too technical
for some non-technical people, those aren't the people that should be writing
HTML.

